# S.O.S.~Yak Down!



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Took the yak out today for the first time this season and discovered IMO a big problem.

This is the biggest problem…..









This is the next problem…..










This looks like it will be a problem soon…..












They look like “stress cracks” or something, I don’t know?????
Yak took on a bunch of water, heavy as hell getting it out of the water.

Now what do I do, or who do I take it to?

I’ve put to much time, effort, and money into this hobby just to come to a dead end now.

Any help, advice, or .02 will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

i can't really see what is exactly the problem there, because the pics are to small for me. however, it sounds like the only fix would be a hot air weld -- most kayak shops have them and they are actually not that expensive to own.
there should be someone on here that you could take your boat to and have them weld for a small fee.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Plastic Welder*

Harbor Freight has a plastic welder for something in the sub $50 range. I've heard they work really well, but you need to have a compressed air source, I think. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

If you have some plastic laying around and a heat gun you could weld it yourself. My friend fixed a crack in his scupper hole that way. He found the leak at the beginning of last year and since he did his weld it hasn't leaked since.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

What kind of yak, and where did you buy it?


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

*Sob*



ruthless said:


> What kind of yak, and where did you buy it?



It is made by Cobra, Okuma has put there name on it.
The guy that sold it to me is Kyle Amick, he lives in KDH.
I just found out he knew about the problem when he sold it to me.

I hope the universe turns on the little M*%$#@ F&^%#@.
Pay back is a B!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Sounds like the Barduka kayak. If you cannot send it back, and are in the Va Beach Area I can weld it for you, or at least take a look at it.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

as a side note, if your in the field and a leak forms somewhere on your kayak -- shave pieces of plastic off the inside rim of a hatch and use a lighter to melt the plastic pieces over the hole.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

bstarling said:


> Harbor Freight has a plastic welder for something in the sub $50 range. I've heard they work really well, but you need to have a compressed air source, I think.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Yeah I got one of these this year for repairs to my boats. I got it on sale for $29.00. You do need an air compressor to run it but it works pretty good I have made repairs to both mine and my dads boat. by the way ocean kayak will send you scrap plastic and welding rod to match the color of their boats if you email them. Don't know if your kayak's company will do that but it is worth checking. Anyway if you can get the boat to Raleigh NC I could give it a go. Might not be the prettiest weld but it will float.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

This is Kyle and I just talked to him on the phone. I did not wan't to get rid of the kayak I had to so I could pay rent. I never had it take on so much water that it was heavy pulling it out. It would take on a couple cups from getting in and out and it going through the hatches, and more if would rinse it with buckets of water. If i knew it had that bad of a leak I would have told him about it. He was shown the entire thing and never questioned it. When I bought it it already had some cuts on the bottom but no cracks, and there were no cracks when it was sold. It could of gotten a crack when it was taken back to elizabeth city from bouncing since it was only tied with one string I don't know. But I do know it wasn't leaking that bad. If it was I wouldn't of taken it to the concret ships since I can barely swim, and that was the last place it was taken before being sold. I took out the drain plug there and very little water came out of the drain. The best thing to do would be put it on saw horses put a few inches of water in and find the leak. Then have it welded or mabe goop it. I have no money to give because I am broke the best I can do is give mabe 20 bucks to repair it. Also I didn't tell him I knew about it aparently he spoke to someone I know but should of came to me first since I was the owner, and the guy I am asumeing he talked to since I only lent it out once, never said anything about a bad leak after he used it only how much he liked it for sight casting puppies.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

sehguhll said:


> Took the yak out today for the first time this season and discovered IMO a big problem.
> 
> This is the biggest problem…..
> 
> ...



Takes a lot of balls  to blast someone on the internet. Even with the tiny pictures you are showing I can clearly see the crack in the second picture. If you did not see that when you inspected the boat your blind as a bat and can in no way blame the seller. I can only assume here that this yak was sold "as is". That means it is your responsibility to inspect it for defects. Also in Kyle rebutle he mentioned you had but one rope to carry it back home. If in fact this is true more then likely you are the cause of the large cracks not him. I know neither one of you but based on the reaction of both of you I tend to trust Kyles word over your. Reason being is because you cowardly blasted the man with out even talking to him. You took third party information and tried to malitiously smear his name. Now if you had contacted him and he told you to pound sand and that he was aware of the issues that's a different story. Fact of the matter is you can fix the leak for less then $50. Could you have baught any other boat of equal quality for the same amount you paid for this one plus the $50 small repair fee? I doubt it. that is why we buy used because it is cheaper.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you gilly. Yes it was tied with one rope, I asked if he wanted to use more that I had and he said no. Also he sent me a nice voicemail which I think is kind of threatining and uncalled for. Like I said I can give $20.00 or so to help fix it but that's all I can do since I'm dirt poor. I was going to use the money to make a payment on an x-factor but had to use it for rent and lost the x-factor. So now I am without a kayak. The message was like this. "Kyle this is the guy you sold the kayak to. I know that you know there was a leak in it when you sold it to me. I'm coming down there and i expect my mother fkin money back. You hear me boy? I'm comin, and you better get your shit straight. Your gonna pay me my money back, you understand me? Like I said I did not know there was a leak in it. The only thing that did let water in sometimes were the hatches but not much and that should be expected.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Fact of the matter here is cooler heads should prevail. I can't blame the guy for being pissed off but he is directing his anger the wrong way. It is typical for people to alway point the finger outward and direct it at someone else because physically it is harder to point at your self. Seriously try it. Anyway, I think that it is a show of your charictor to even offer a dime let alone the $20 you are offering to make the deal seem fair. Personally I wouldn't offer anything but some help in fixing it. Time is free essentially. If in fact you did not know about the leaks you have nothing to feel guilty about. I would just make sure you keep the voice mail for your records. I am sure in the right frame of mind, Sehgul is a rational guy but right now he is pissed and anger overshadows reason. The only reason he has to be pissed of at you now is if he thinks or knows he was the one to damage the yak and wants to recoup his money. Which I hope would not be the case. There have been several guys who have offered to help him fix it and also give him advice not making a big deal about it. Hopefully this gets ironed out and you guys can share a beer or soda when all is said and done and go catch some fish.

Hahahaha I just noticed this:
Join Date: Sep 2008
Location: *Harbor of Hospitality*

Then he writes something like this:

_I hope the universe turns on the little M*%$#@ F&^%#@.
Pay back is a B!_

I love it!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

High comedy in the Kayak forum today! Seriously, how do you not notice any cracks in a kayak before you purchase it? And then how do you blame someone for not telling you about said cracks if you inspected it first? Unless this kayak was shipped to you without seeing it, and there was an agreement about being dependent upon sea trial/inspection, you are barking up the wrong tree. If gear stayed in top condition for eternity, then do you think we would get deals in the marketplace? No, everything would be sold second hand for full retail value.

On top of that, you get on here and post his full birth name (not even just his username), make him sound like a joke, and dropped F bombs in symbol form. THEN, you leave him a threatening message on voicemail? Thats America for ya these days...


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

*I'm over it.....*

Obviously,… he did not know about the problem.
This is the classic battle between seller vs buyer.

Here I will point the finger at myself:
I did not do my homework, simple
Yep, I’m mad at myself, and I’m taking it out on others.
(gilly21, you are a genius, thanks for pointing that out) 

It is easy to take the high road when you are not the one who has been wronged.
So those finding fault with my methods……
There is more to this story than what you read here, as a consequence, me being so pissed.

The truth is there was a problem that I did not know to look for, that with time would get worse. Yep, they got worst under my care. So I take full blame.


Let this be a lesson to all who read this.
Before you buy a second hand yak, be sure to go over the entire thing.
Fill it with water and see if any leaks out.

I am basically a victim of my own greed.
I wanted a yak, and now I got one.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I will still send you part of the repair cost if you would like me to, so you can enjoy it like I did without worrying about it taking on water. If so pm me your mailing adress.


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

*It's all good.....*

Dude don't worry about it.
I was pissed and blowing off some steam.

Put yourself in my shoes..... 

As far as I'm concerned it's over.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

sehguhll said:


> Obviously,… he did not know about the problem.
> This is the classic battle between seller vs buyer.
> 
> Here I will point the finger at myself:
> ...



Hopefully that isn't sarcasm as its hard to tell over the web. Fact of the matter is I have been in your shoes and understood your anger. Life is all about learning lessons and this was a tough one. I am glad cool heads prevailed.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey sehguhll we've all been there a time or two. Sounds like you got it in perspective now - hopefully fishinfanatic and you are cool and will fish together some time. :fishing: Sounds like he didn't know about the big cracks. 

Good luck getting your yak fixed. I've done a little reading around and it looks like it wont be too big of a deal to get it done.

You might want to call the manufacturer before welding on it though. They might replace it if they determine the cracks were not from misuse of abuse. It might be worth a try.

Good luck to both of you guys.

- Luther


----------



## obxtech (Mar 23, 2009)

fishinfanatic said:


> The message was like this. "Kyle this is the guy you sold the kayak to. I know that you know there was a leak in it when you sold it to me. I'm coming down there and i expect my mother fkin money back. You hear me boy? I'm comin, and you better get your shit straight. Your gonna pay me my money back, you understand me?


While I can understand you being angry...I don't like the way you threatened my son with your internet superman cape on. While he may be a "boy" to you I assure you I am not, I do feel that you owe Kyle an apology for the threatening message you left him. and in the future I would be very careful on who I direct my threats toward. Have a nice day! :beer::fishing:


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Ill fix it for free, that is if it can be fixed.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

dang man drama....try to think before you speak....I mean type!!


----------

